# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Οικολογία

## panthiras1

Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα θέματα που απασχολούν την ναυτιλία -και όχι μόνο- είναι οι σχέσεις που έχουν οι ζωϊκοί οργανισμοί με το περιβάλλον. Αρκετές φορές σ' αυτό το forum έχουν εντοπιστεί σημαντικά προβλήματα που αφορούν την μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντός μας (π.χ. μόλυνση της θάλασσας από το πετρέλαιο που υπάρχει σε ένα ναυάγιο, μόλυνση της ατμόσφαιρας από τα αδικαιολόγητα σε ποσότητα καυσαέρια της τσιμινιέρας ενός πλοίου αλλά και εγκλήματα άλλου είδους όπως είναι οι πυρκαγιές σε δάση κ.λ.π.). Ο σκοπός που ξεκινά το θέμα αυτό δεν είναι για να λύσει τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν, γιατί δεν μπορεί, μπορεί όμως να προβληματίσει αρκετούς. Κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί το πόσο ποιό ακριβά είναι τα ναυτιλιακά καύσιμα με χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε θιάφι?

----------


## gvaggelas

Το κόστος των καυσίμων με χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε θείο είναι υψηλότερο από τον υπάρχον τύπο καυσίμων. Το κόστος είναι υψηλότερο περίπου κατά 50$ ανά μετρικό τόνο ή και μεγαλύτερο.

Πηγή: http://www.simsl.com/LowSulphur0108.html

Ενδεικτικά για το Γιβραλτάρ
IFO380 
HSFO 517.00  May 5 LSFO 619.00  

Το HSFO είναι νομίζω το High Sulphur Fuel Oil
To LSFO πρέπει να είναι το Low Sulphur Fuel Oil


Αλλά αν θέλεις δες καλύτερα στο http://www.bunkerworld.com/markets/prices/region/seu/

----------


## gvaggelas

*Παρακάτω είναι το πρόσθετο κόστος παραγωγής καυσίμων με χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε θείο. 

Additional cost of producing low S
bunker fuel compared with current high
S bunker fuels (US$/t)*
2% Mass 35-50
1.5% Mass 45-70
1.0% Mass 55-85
**0.5% Mass 65-95

Πηγή: 

N. Pappos, MSc, K.O. Skj&oslash;lsvik, MSc. Paper at ENSUS 2002, International Conference on Marine Science and Technology for Environmental Sustainability, Newcastle,
November 2002.**
*

----------


## panthiras1

<Βυθισμένη "τοξική βόμβα"> χαρακτηρίζει σε σημερινό άρθρο της η Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία το Sea Diamond που είναι βυθισμένο στα Φηρά της Σαντορίνης.
Η εφημερίδα αναφέρει ότι: Σύμφωνα με το <Green Passport> του πλοίου που έχει στην κατοχή της η <Κ.Ε.>, στο βυθό της Σαντορίνης βρίσκεται μία εν δυνάμει τοξική <βόμβα>. Τι περιέχει αυτή; Πετρέλαια, λάδια μηχανών, χρώματα, διαβρωτικά, ακετυλένια, διαλύτες, βαρέα μέταλλα. Επιπλέον, χιλιάδες λάμπες φθορίου με τοξικό υδράργυρο!
Το <Πράσινο διαβατήριο> για ένα πλοίο είναι η καταγραφή των ρυπογόνων υλικών κατασκευής και εξοπλισμού. Μέχρι σήμερα......

Πιό πολλά στην διεύθυνση:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=55838072

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το θέμα "Sea Diamond" είναι τεράστιο και οι αρμόδιες αρχές, ως συνήθως, στρουθοκαμηλίζουν.
Η πλευρά της πλοικτήτριας εταιρείας έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κατά καιρούς ως άλλοθι μια μελέτη του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος (ΕΛΚΕΘΕ), σύμφωνα με την οποία ελάχιστες μεταβολές έχουν παρατηρηθεί στους πληθυσμούς των βενθικών οργανισμών που ζούν στο βυθό της καλδέρας (ή κοντά σε αυτόν). 
Το ερώτημα, βέβαια, είναι αν αυτό ισχύει πραγματικά και κατά δεύτερο λόγο αν ισχύει μήπως είναι ακόμα νωρίς για να φανούν σημαντικές μεταβολές στους πληθυσμούς.
Η μελέτη έχει γίνει από επιστήμονες, αλλά το αποτέλεσμά της εξυπηρετεί την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία και αφήνει ερωτηματικά. Μάλλον, όμως, στο άμεσο μέλλον θα διαπιστωθούν οι μεταβολές που δεν φάνηκαν στη μελέτη του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ (η μελέτη έγινε το φθινόπωρο που μας πέρασε).

----------


## panthiras1

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο το "Sea Diamond". Με τα άλλα ναυάγια τι γίνεται;

----------


## panthiras1

Το μέλλον είναι στα "περιστεφόμενα οικολογικά σπίτια";

Το 1958 στις Βριξέλες ο κ. Μασό κατασκεύασε ένα περιστρεφόμενο οικολογικό σπίτι που ακολουθούσε την πορεία του ήλιου.
Ο κατασκευαστής επιμελήθηκε ιδιαιτέρως τη μόνωση ώστε να εξασφαλίζει εσωτερική θερμοκρασία 22 βαθμών. Τις ζεστές μέρες μπορείς να γυρίσεις το δωμάτιο που θέλεις στην σκιά, ενώ για τις νεφοσκεπείς ημέρες υπάρχει και θέρμανση. ¶ξιο λόγου είναι "η διοχέτευση για επαναχρησιμοποίηση των υγρών αποβλήτων από την κουζίνα".
Το ξεχασμένο οικολογικό σπίτι ήρθε και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα.

Στη σημερινή εποχή δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που μιλούν για περιστρεφόμενα κτίρια.
"Στο Ντουμπάϊ, μάλιστα, έχει συλληφθεί η ιδέα ενός περιστρεφόμενου πύργου που με τη συμβολή αιολικών τουρμπινών θα περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον άξονά του, ενώ για επιπρόσθετη ενεργειακή κάλυψη θα <επιστρατεύονται> ηλιακές κυψέλες εγκατεστημένες στην έρημο."
Πηγή: <Ελευθεροτυπία> 20-5-08

Πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=111,id=57984632

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν πάω να πάρω ένα σκάφος να με νανουρίζει??? 
Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε στις πολυκατοικίες μας από μία συστοιχία φωτοβολταϊκών τουλάχιστο για το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα...
Δεν μιλάμε να αλλάξουμε όλες τις λάμπες με οικονομίας που θα έχουμε τουλάχιστο 40&#37; εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. Εγώ μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες κατάφερα και αλλάξαμε όλες τις λάμπες της πολυκατοικίας μας με οικονομίας με αποτέλεσμα ο επόμενος λογαριασμός να πέσει κατά 100 ευρώ!!!
Φανταστείτε αν αλλάζαμε όλοι μας...

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Apostolos ........Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε στις πολυκατοικίες μας από μία συστοιχία φωτοβολταϊκών τουλάχιστο για το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα...


Πρέπει τα φωτοβολταϊκά εκτός από τις απαλαγές στην εφορία, να επιχορηγούνται.

----------


## Apostolos

Προσωπικά δέν θέλω να πουλάω το ρευμα μου. Απλά να μήν υπάρχει ΦΠΑ στην αγορά του...

----------


## compass

Δεν είναι μονο τα φωτοβολταϊκά που μπορούν να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα αλλα και οι ανεμογεννήτριες... 
Γειά σε όλους!   :Smile:

----------


## panthiras1

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όμως, οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι κατάλληλες για ορισμένες περιοχές όπου υπάρχει αέρας για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα του έτους (π.χ. νησιά). Τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι κατάλληλα για όλη την Ελλάδα (υπάρχει μεγάλο διάστημα ηλιοφάνειας).

----------


## panthiras1

*Παρουσίαση* *προγράμματος* *στο Καστέλλι* *για ερημοποίηση*

Η παρουσίαση των αποτελεσμάτων του προγράμματος &#171;Desertnet ΙΙ&#187; - Δράσεις ενάντια στην ξηρασία και την ερημοποίηση - θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 12 Ιουνίου, στις 7.30 το απόγευμα, στην αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του Δήμου Κισάμου. Την εκδήλωση οργανώνουν ο Δήμος Κισάμου και το Ινστιτούτο Ελιάς και Υποτροπικών Φυτών Χανίων.

Πηγή: εφημερίδα " Χανιώτικα Νέα" 8/6/08

13 / 6 / 08
ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΙΚΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ
Η χθεσινή 12-6-08 παρουσίαση των αποτελεσμάτων όπως τα δημοσιεύει η εφημερίδα "Χανιώτικα Νέα" 13-6-08
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?art_id=19838

----------


## panthiras1

Από την σημερινή εφημερίδα "Ελεύθερος τύπος" - ένθετο review 
*ΗΦΑΙΣΤΕΙΑ "ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΑ" ΑΠΟ ΓΕΩΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ*
ΟΙ ΤΡΥΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΥ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ 
"Η δημιουργία, πριν από δύο χρόνια, του ηφαιστείου Λούσι στην Ιάβα της Ινδονησίας, από τον κρατήρα του οποίου ξεχύνονται 100.000 κυβικά μέτρα λάσπης ημερησίως, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν εγκαταλείψει τις εστίες τους 30.000 άνθρωποι, δεν οφείλεται στο σεισμό που είχε λάβει χώρα δύο μέρες νωρίτερα, αλλά σε γεώτρηση άντλησης φυσικού αερίου. Στο συμπέρασμα αυτό κατέληξαν δύο ξεχωριστές έρευνες, η πρώτη από το βρετανικό πανεπιστήμιο Ντάραμ και η δεύτερη από το Μπέρκλεϊ στην Καλιφόρνια"
Η εφημερίδα στο σχετικό της άρθρο αναφέρει ότι ο καθηγητής Ντέιβις του Πανεπιστημίου του Ντάραμ είχε επισημάνει ότι, γεωτρήσεις που προχωρούν με ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη των 3 μέτρων το εικοσιτετράωρο σε βάθη μεγαλύτερα των 140 μέτρων, μπορούν να προκαλέσουν για πολλά χρόνια αλλαγές στο περιβάλον. 
http://www.e-tipos.com/pdfViewer?selectedpage=28&searchtype=bypage&select  edissuedate=14%2F06%2F08&selectedinsert=3

----------


## panthiras1

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ - HELMEPA & JTI (Japan Tobacco International)

*Φέτος το καλοκαίρι ψαρεύουμε μόνο .... "γόπες"* 
Αντίγραφο από Εικόνα 002.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

*Ανθυγιεινοί οι οικολογικοί λαμπτήρες (όχι όλοι)*
΄Ερευνα-σοκ τους ενοχοποιεί ακόμη και για καρκίνο του δέρματος 
Μερικά αποσπάσματα από το σημερινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ": 
"Μπορεί να είναι φιλικοί προς το περιβάλλον οι λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτα ασφαλείς για την υγεία του ανθρώπου, όπως προκύπτει από έρευνα της βρετανικής υπηρεσίας για την προστασία της υγείας (ΗΡΑ). Συγκεκριμένοι τύποι των οικολογικών λαμπτήρων εκπέμπουν.... 
Δεν είναι όμως όλες οι οικολογικές λάμπες επικίνδυνες. ..... 
Ο συναγερμός απευθύνεται σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν τους συγκεκριμένους λαμπτήρες σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας τους, όπως για παράδειγμα οι κατασκευαστές κοσμημάτων και οι μηχανικοί αυτοκινήτων. ......" 
Πιό πολλά:
http://www.e-tipos.com/content/stati...11008%2019.pdf

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω οικολογική συνείδηση; ... ας το μάθω.

Σύρετε την πατάτα σε μια από τις σακούλες και δείτε τα αποτελέσματα. 
http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Potato.asp

----------


## Leo

panthiras1 ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε, έχουμε χαλαρώσει λίγο στο θέμα, θα σε υποστηρίξουμε ζεστά στη ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ σου Συνείδηση  :Wink:  ώστε να γίνει και δική μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε panthiras1.
Έχουμε να πούμε πάρα πολλά.
Έκανες πάλι μια καλή αρχή.

----------


## panthiras1

Διαβάζω στην χθεσινή "Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία" 7-6-09 
*1 κιλό κρέας μέχρι να φτάσει στο τραπέζι μας εκλύει διοξείδιο του άνθρακα όσο ένα αυτοκίνητο που έχει διανύσει 250 χλμ., αλλά και όσο μία λάμπα 100 βατ διαρκώς αναμένη επί 20 μέρες.*Rajendra Pachauri (νομπελίστας, πρόεδρος διακυβ. επιτρ. ΟΗΕ, διευθυντής ινστιτ. The Energy and Resources Institute)

ΡΑΝΤΕΥΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΠΕΓΧΑΓΗ 
Θετική χαρακτηρίζεται ήδη η "Διακήρυξη των Αθηνών" που εκδόθηκε με το πέρας των εργασιών του συνεδρίου "Η κλιματική αλλαγή ως πρόκληση για τις μελλοντικές γενιές", το οποίο ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες του την περασμένη Πέμπτη στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής...... 
"Επείγει να αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τη θεωρία και να αρχίσουμε τη δράση, οι ανεπτυγμένες χώρες πρέπει να βάλουν το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη, γιατί η οικονομική κρίση θα περάσει, όχι όμως και η υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη, εάν δεν μειώσουμε 30% τις εκπομπές ρύπων στα επόμενα 20 χρόνια."
"Υπάρχουν ήδη θετικές εξελίξεις στις διαπραγματεύσεις εν όψει της Κοπεγχάγης από το μέτωπο των χωρών που μέχρι προ τινος στήριζαν τις ρυπογόνες βιομηχανίες...." - Στ. Δήμας - Επίτροπος για το Περιβάλλον
...
Η "Διακήρυξη των Αθηνών" επισημαίνει ότι τα ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα που θα πλήξουν τον πλανήτη και ιδιαίτερα τη Μεσόγειο θα προκαλέσουν μεγαλύτερη νοσηρότητα στα μικρά παιδιά (1,5 δισ. ζουν στον πλανήτη).
Πιό σαφής ο Γ.Χρούσος, διευθυντής της Παιδιατρικής Κλινικής του Πνεπιστημίου Αθηνών, θεωρεί ότι "θα επανεμφανισθούν ξεχασμένες αλλά και νέες ασθένειες και θα υπάρξουν περισσότερα προβλήματα στη γονιμότητα"....
....
Η σύμβουλος του προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας της Γκάνας Mary Chinery-Hesse σημειώνει ότι στην Κοπεγχάγη η φωνή της Αφρικής πρέπει να ακουστεί ηχηρή ... "Στην Γκάνα εάν δεν ληφθούν μέτρα θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τη στάθμη της θάλασσας που όλο ανεβαίνει και με το μοίρασμα του νερού του Νείλου". 
πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&.../2009&id=51895

----------


## panthiras1

Ας προσέχουμε λοιπόν το νερό και ας κάνουμε σωστά τη διαχείρισή του.

----------


## Natsios

Διαθέσετε 20 λεπτά από τον χρόνο σας, αυτό πραγματικά αξίζει να το δείτε και να το προωθήσετε. Έτσι μπορεί να κάνουμε κάτι για το μέλλον...


*http://dotsub.com/view/1c474a50-a333-4a1e-a333-ff6324ca0da7


*

----------


## panthiras1

*Σύννεφα στον ορίζοντα της Κοπεγχάγης* 
Σε 22 ημέρες αρχίζει στην Κοπεγχάγη η διάσκεψη των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την κλιματική αλλαγή και οι διεθνείς διαπραγματεύσεις εισέρχονται πλέον στην τελευταία κρίσιμη φάση τους.......
......*Ηδη συστάθηκε η Επιτροπή για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας 2010-2020 με σκοπό τη συγκρότηση Εθνικού Σχεδίου Δράσης με πρόεδρο τον Δημ. Λάλα, που ορίστηκε και εθνικός εκπρόσωπος για το κλίμα. Το σχέδιο θα περιλαμβάνει τη μείωση των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου κατά 20%, την αύξηση της ενεργειακής απόδοσης κατά 20% και την αύξηση της συμμετοχής των ΑΠΕ στη συνολική παραγωγή ενέργειας στο 20%, μέχρι το 2020. Το περίφημο 20 επί 20 επί 20 μέχρι το 2020.  
Πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&...2009&id=102112

----------


## panthiras1

*Τα αχυρένια σπίτια
*
Κριτσά Λασιθίου Κρήτης
*http://www.politestv.gr/index.php?id=1000&article=78*
Η ομάδα έχει ήδη κατασκευάσει αρχικά «πειραματικά» σπίτια με πρώτη ύλη το cob, δηλαδή μπάλες από χώμα, άμμο και άχυρο σε διαφορετικές αναμείξεις ανάλογα με την τελική χρήση.   ...........

Αρχάνες
*http://www.politestv.gr/index.php?id=1000&article=79*
Οι ιδιοκτήτες των «αχυρένιων» σπιτιών στις Αρχάνες τονίζουν πως τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια κατασκευής, όσο και μετά την ολοκλήρωσή τους, θα είναι επισκέψιμα για το κοινό. Στόχος είναι...........

----------


## panthiras1

Χανιώτικα νέα:
Ξεκίνησε η ωοτοκία θαλάσσιας χελώνας Caretta caretta στην Κρήτη


Πιο πολλά:
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/xekinise...ta-stin-kriti/

----------


## panthiras1

*“Κρητικά” τα πρώτα χελωνάκια για το 2015*

Τα πρώτα χελωνάκια για το 2015 είναι Κρητικής καταγωγής, όπως ανακοίνωσε ο σύλλογος “ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ”.
Στη σχετική ανακοίνωση αναφέρεται:
«Όσο συγκινητική είναι η στιγμή που βρίσκεις την πρώτη φωλιά της περιόδου ωοτοκίας, στον ίδιο βαθμό, συγκινητική είναι και η στιγμή που ανακαλύπτεις τα πρώτα χελωνάκια. Έτσι λοιπόν η ημερομηνία που καταγράφηκε για τα πρώτα χελωνάκια φέτος είναι η 15η Ιουλίου στο Καλαμάκι στον κόλπο της Μεσσαράς.
Αυτή είναι και η 3η συνεχόμενη χρονιά που τα πρώτα χελωνάκια εμφανίζονται στην Κρήτη. Οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες αγαπούν αυτόν τον τόπο και είναι ο πρώτος που επισκέπτονται στην αρχή της περιόδου ωοτοκίας και αυτός ο τόπος οφείλει να ανταποδώσει αυτή την αγάπη.


                                                                                                                       Χανιώτικα Νέα (20-07-15)

Πιό πολλά: http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/kritika-...#ixzz3h0hdPmlm

----------


## panthiras1

Ανακαλύφθηκε η αρχαιότερη θαλάσσια χελώνα ηλικίας 120 εκατ. ετών

Γερμανοί και Αμερικανοί επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν στην Κολομβία το απολίθωμα της αρχαιότερης θαλάσσιας χελώνας, η οποία ζούσε πριν από τουλάχιστον 120 εκατ. χρόνια. Μέχρι τώρα η πιο παλιά γνωστή θαλάσσια χελώνα ήταν περίπου 25 εκατ. χρόνια νεότερη.
Οι ερευνητές του Ινστιτούτου Ερευνών Σένκενμπεργκ και του Μουσείου Φυσικής Ιστορίας της Φρανκφούρτης, με επικεφαλής τον δρα Έντουιν Καντένα, που έκαναν τη σχετική δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό παλαιοβιολογίας “PaleoBios”, ανέφεραν ότι, όπως δείχνει ο καλοδιατηρημένος σκελετός της, η χελώνα (με την επιστημονική ονομασία Desmatochelys padillai) είχε μήκος σχεδόν δύο μέτρων και φέρει όλα τα ανατομικά χαρακτηριστικά των σύγχρονων θαλάσσιων χελωνών.
Οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες κατάγονται από τις χελώνες της ξηράς και του γλυκού νερού, οι οποίες εκτιμάται ότι εμφανίστηκαν πριν από περίπου 230 εκατ. χρόνια. Κάποια στιγμή στη διάρκεια της Κρητιδικής περιόδου (το πότε ακριβώς παραμένει άγνωστο), διαχωρίστηκαν εξελικτικά και ένας κλάδος τους κατέφυγε στις θάλασσες.

Οι πληροφορίες είναι από τα "Χανιώτικα Νέα"
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/anakalif...120-ekat-eton/

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τέλος εποχής για την πλαστική σακούλα στη Σύρο*

----------


## Nautilia News

Με αφορμή την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα κατά της πλαστικής σακούλας (3/7),  η  Αλόννησος, το νησί που από 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2015 την έχει καταργήσει, υπήρξε  το πεδίο στοχευμένων και πολυεπίπεδων δράσεων,  στο πλαίσιο του  προγράμματος *«Αλόννησος χωρίς πλαστικές σακούλες»,* που υλοποιείται από το* Δίκτυο ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ* *SOS* και τη *MOm/ Εταιρεία για τη Μελέτη και Προστασία της Μεσογειακής Φώκιας* με τη χρηματοδότηση του *Ιδρύματος* *Thalassa* και τη συνεργασία του *Δήμου Αλοννήσου*. 

*Διαβάστε περισσότερα..* 
*Γιορτάζοντας στην Αλόννησο: ναι στις δράσεις, όχι στην πλαστική σακούλα!*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αλόννησος χωρίς πλαστικές σακούλες*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/alon...ikes-sakoules/ .

----------


## panthiras1

*Θαλασσινοί εισβολείς στο Αιγαίο - Κίνδυνοι από την αλιεία τους*

*Αντιγραφή από άρθρο του news24world.com
*
*Οι επικίνδυνοι εισβολείς στο Αιγαίο*

Η απειλή των ξενιστών στις ελληνικές θάλασσες
Οι ξενιστές εισβάλουν στο Αιγαίο με πιο πρόσφατο από όλους το δηλητηριώδες ψάρι με τα κοφτερά αγκάθια το οποίο μπορεί να επιφέρει ακόμη και το θάνατο στον άνθρωπο.
Η απειλή των ξενιστών στο Αιγαίο και στις ελληνικές θάλασσες είναι διαρκείς και εξελίσσεται σταδιακά στο πέρασμα των ετών. Από τον επικίνδυνο λαγοκέφαλο μέχρι το περίεργο λεοντόψαρο οι θάλασσες γεμίζουν με νέα είδη, ενώ ορισμένα από αυτά, όπως το περίφημο μπλε καβούρι έχουν μπει στη διατροφή μας και πωλούνται σε ακριβά εστιατόρια.
Ξενικά είδη ονομάζονται τα είδη που εμφανίζονται πέρα από τη περιοχή εξάπλωσης με την οποία έχουν συνδεθεί ιστορικά έως σήμερα. Τα είδη αυτά μπορεί να ανήκουν σε όλες τις ταξινομικές ομάδες, όπως ψάρια, καρκινοειδή, μακροφύκη έως και βακτήρια. Ο κύριος όγκος ξενικών ειδών που φτάνουν στα Ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα προέρχεται από την Ερυθρά Θάλασσα και ονομάζονται λεσσεψιανοί μετανάστες προς τιμήν του Φερντινάρντ ντε Λεσσέψ, υπεύθυνου της διάνοιξης της διώρυγας του Σουέζ το 1869, από όπου και καταφέρνουν να εισέρχονται. Από τη στιγμή που θα εισέλθουν στα νερά της Μεσογείου πολλά από τα ξενικά είδη δεν καταφέρνουν να επιβιώσουν στο νέο περιβάλλον.

Ωστόσο, η αύξηση της επιφανειακής θερμοκρασίας των υδάτων, ως αποτέλεσμα της κλιματικής αλλαγής, βοηθά στον εγκλιματισμό τους και στην επιτυχή εξάπλωση ορισμένων ευπροσάρμοστων ειδών. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις συμβιώνουν αρμονικά με τα αυτόχθονα είδη, ωστόσο ορισμένα προσαρμόζονται αποτελεσματικότερα στις νέες συνθήκες από τα αυτόχθονα είδη με συνέπεια τη ραγδαία εξάπλωσή τους και την ταχύτατη αύξηση του πληθυσμού τους. Τα τελευταία ονομάζονται εισβολικά είδη και μπορούν να προκαλέσουν οικολογική και οικονομική υποβάθμιση ακόμα και να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο την υγεία του ανθρώπου.
Με βάση έρευνες και του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών στη Μεσόγειο έχουν καταγραφεί περισσότερα από 986 θαλάσσια ξενικά είδη εκ των οποίων τα 237 εμφανίζονται στην χώρα μας.

Πιο πολλά: http://news24world.com/%ce%bf%ce%b9-...1%ce%af%ce%bf/

----------

